# Landing nets



## switchback (Feb 25, 2010)

I usually don't carry one with me, but have been thinking of getting one. I was wondering what kind I should get. I want one that works best to use with crankbaits (treble hooks). Don't usually use them but would like to have one in case I needed it.

Not sure if fine netting or big hole netting. I thought about the rubber one to, but not sure. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 25, 2010)

Get the rubber "no snag" type for use with treble hooks


----------



## switchback (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks. That is what I was thinking.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd really suggest a rubber one. They're good for cranks, and just about anything else that a net can get snagged on. Nice knowing you can whip the net out with a big one on the line, and not have to worry about it getting tangled on god know what.


----------



## Mattman (Mar 5, 2010)

I hate rubber nets. I don't care for my fish to be on a trampoline.


I prefer a coated bag net. They're almost as hook free as a rubber net, with the depth and lack of spring that make them useful as a net.

I use Beckman nets. Walleye series in the boat and a shorty Steelhead for wading.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 5, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Get the rubber "no snag" type for use with treble hooks


 
Get that kind and make sure it has a long handle. It will be easier to get the fish in.


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 6, 2010)

The rubber coated no snag catch and release style nets are awesome. My bro just picked up a really nice one on sale at bps for $15.


----------



## steveg (Mar 18, 2010)

get the rubber one they work great.DoNot get a nylon one they catch hooks
like crazy.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 18, 2010)

I used a 48" fixed shaft rubber net for years - and I was fishing by myself. 

I just recently bought a Frabill 36-72" telescoping rubber net and boy has that paid off in the tournaments. I can't find it online, I bought it in a local store for $35. I can't find any that cheap, and I can't find it on their website.

When I get home I'll look to see what model it is

BUT - get rubber. It's not a trampoline or anything like that. Every fish I've ever put in it (up to 10lbs) almost died as soon as he hit the rubber. I don't know if it calms them or what, but they don't flop until you take them out of the net.


----------

